# Imprimantes: pourquoi utiliser l'USB et pas Ethernet?



## Toz (10 Mai 2000)

Au boulot les imprimantes sont reliées sur le port ethernet.
Pourquoi alors les fabricants ne font que des imprimantes USB, parallèles etc...? Ce port est plus rapide non?
Voilà. C'était juste une petite question.
Alexandre


----------



## szamcha (10 Mai 2000)

d'abord Ethernet ça coûte plus cher (le connecteur), enfin je crois (à vérifier). ensuite C'est surtout le protocole qui  n'est pas le même, faudrait faire des drviers pour ça. Ensuite, les PC ne sont pas souvent livrés de base avec un interface ethernet donc pas intéressant en terme de marché. Et puis ensuite il faudrait deux ports ethernet ou un hub si tu as un rézo(ou un liaison cable/ADSL). 
Ya peut-être d'autres raison plus techniques, je laisserais aux spécialistes le soin de répondre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mai 2000)

Ouais, t'as tout à fait raison, les imprimantes à connecteur Ethernet coûte beaucoups plus cher : elles sont surtout réservé aux entreprises !(réseau ethernet )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mai 2000)

C'est essentiellement une raison de coût comme l'a souligné szamcha et jbug...
les imprimantes jet d'encre d'entré de gamme font l'économie de ce protocole "professionnel". 
Par contre les lasers et les jets d'encre haut de gamme intégrent quasiment toutes un port ethernet (sur certains modèles en option). Il apporte débit et connectivité.

En effet, l'Ethernet est un standard réseau adapté aux entreprises qui permet de développer de vastes réseau et est relativement simple à mettre en oeuvre (malgré tout pas si cher que cela). 

Par contre certaines choses que dit samzcha ne sont pas exactes... Tout d'abord le monde PC est très équipé en terme de connection ethernet (qu'est-ce que l'on trouve dans 90% des entreprises???) et aujourd'hui la plupart des grands constructeurs intégrent une carte ethernet dans toutes leurs configurations pour la simple raison qu'elle permet une connexion internet via le cable entre autres...
Ensuite les drivers ne sont pas un réel problème... par exemple la plupar des imprimantes laser sont reconnues par Apple Laserwriter ou le driver d'Adobe, il suffit d'avoir le fichier ppd.
Enfin quand il dit qu'il te faudrait 2 ports ethernet, ce n'est pas un problème, tous les macs depuis l'époque du 7200 sont livrés en standard avec une carte ethernet, sinon tu peux toujours en acheter une (même pour un Mac SE); si tu optes pour une imprimante ethernet, le port est également là.
Résultat tu peux te connecter en direct via un câble RJ45 croisé ou monter ton mini réseau en achetant un hub (à partir de 400FF ou 100CHF) et y connecter un deuxième mac ou même un PC...

Voilà désolé pour cette réponse un peu longue, mais certains points devait être souligné... pas d'inquiétude, mes allusions nombreuses au monde d'en face ne m'empêche pas d'être un mac maniaque depuis le LC.


----------



## Toz (11 Mai 2000)

... donc, comme j'ai un iMac revB qui a un port ethernet, j'ai qu'à brancher une Stylus color 860, par exemple, sur le port ethernet! Ça ira plus vite et ça me libère un port USB.
MAis est-ce que je peux brancher et débrancher à chaud comme l'USB?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mai 2000)

Exact et tu devrais même avoir un meilleur débit... Sur la stylus 860 le port ethernet est de série? si c'est une option, c'est souvent cher...
Pour ce qui est de l'hotplug... c'est à moitié vrai, à moitié faux. En fait tu peux brancher débrancher des connections ethernet sans devoir redémarrer ta machine, mais:
1. ce n'est pas conseillé
2. si tu es en cours d'impression, tu plantes l'impression!
3. certains appareillent nécessitent d'être réinitialisé pour être reconnu sur le réseau...

Toutefois pour une imprimante, je ne vois pas beaucoup d'intérêt à l'hotplug... c'est rigolo deux minutes, mais ce n'est pas un périphérique que l'on branche et débranche à longueur de journée...

Pour relier ton imac et ton imprimante (sans passer par un hub) n'oublie pas de te procurer un cable croisé.

;-)


----------

